# raising mollies



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

hello friends i am new in this site and i had many doubts regarding my baby black mollies.well friends i have around 25 black baby mollies and i am keeping them at around 26c temperature and i am feeding them crushed freeze dried bloodworms and crushed fish food.i am feeding around 4 times a day my aquarium is around 60 litres and there are some plants in it, please tell me what more shall i do to increase the growth of my mollies and how many times shall i change the water and how much?tell me what you know.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

welcome to FF 

i would do a 25 to 50 percent water change a week but i am not entirely sure 
i am sure someone here knows so i will let them answer it completely again welcome and congrats on the fry


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, 25 to 50% per week. You may also want to give them an algae tab a couple times a week. And add some aquarium salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gals. Mollies are originally brackish fish. And do better with a little salt. I have also known people that have slowly acclimated them to per saltwater.


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Common mollies can be easily acclimated to pure freshwater or pure saltwater. They are one of the very few fish that we keep where that is possible. They are very healthy in any of those waters as long as the water is high in minerals and pH. They do not do well in soft water or low pH water. People who keep salt water tanks will often use mollies to cycle their pure saltwater tanks because they are so much cheaper to use than typical saltwater fish.


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

how long does it take to make them full salt? do their colors get more brilliant in salt?


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone know?


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I've put a bit of salt in my aquarium, and it does mae the fish color more vibrant. Almost instantaneous!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

good luck with your babies!
post some pictures when you get the time!


----------

